# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Member of the Week: M-z--

## RAHEN

Hello,
Here we are again with the member of the week...Today also we hve some one who has contributed much to poetry section and Bethak...someone who is intelligent and helping person...friendlly and devoted...down to earth and kind...who  believes in the quote a bird in hand is better than two in the bush...hmm...Still Thinking... :Big Grin: 

Member of the Week: Muzna 

now lets add in 3(+) and 3(-) points abt our member of the week...comeon lets start... :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

oki dokie !  :Wink: 

m here 

*Negative:*
None !

*Positive:*
she's very sweet & trustworthy
respects everyone
i really like to play on forum games wid her  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

hmmm i like em fizooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Negatives: none

Positives:

Friendly
great poster
always has nice attitude towards everyone  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

"- ves" koi bhi nahi aap perfect hain jii.
"+ ves" 
hmmm Muzna jii ki post ki gai poets bauth hi achi hoti hain.
Bauth hi friendlly hain.
She is a very funny person..
n n nbauth saafi khoobian hain per baad main post keron ga  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Negatives hai hi nahi :Smile: 

Postive:

She is very very friendly
Fun playing wid her in forum games :Big Grin: 
Good poster :Wink:

----------


## khawab

> hmmm i like em fizooo


hehe thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

waisay loogoon koi negative bhi bataa doo yah positive kuch ziyyada he nahi hi gaaay lolllzzz  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch negative honge to bataein ghe na :Wink:

----------


## villies

Negative...

 . Nothing

Posative...

 . Poetry collection buhat acha hota hey
 . Gud sence of humor
 . Regular poster

----------


## NInA

Negative 
None so far  :Wink: 

Positive..

she is sho friendly
Very fun-loving
I love her posts  :Big Grin:

----------


## ryma

no negative points

She is very friendly and I like her posts :Big Grin:

----------

